# Help with itrading



## ralphy1976 (Dec 14, 2010)

i was wondering how does one leave a feedback for itrading.

is there an option in the User CP section, or do i need to log-on to something different / download a patch..etc..?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 14, 2010)

Just go into the feedback section for the person you're leaving feedback for, and click on "Submit feedback for *PERSON*"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 14, 2010)

1) Go to the profile of the person you wish to leave feedback for.
2) Click the "Feedback" tab on their profile.
3) Click "Submit Feedback For ______".
4) Fill out form.
5) Click "Submit Reply".

Fuck.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fuck.


Mwahahaha! Didn't you ever take a high school/college math course?

You have to simplify your answer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 14, 2010)

If there's anything I've learned from here it's that simple answers don't work.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If there's anything I've learned from here it's that simple answers don't work.



Let's compromise:
I'll be the answer;
You'll be showing your work.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 14, 2010)

great, thanks guys!!!


----------



## McCap (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to bump this thread.

I am trying to give feedback. But there no "feedback" Tab only a "Feedback score" Tab and there's just statistics no submit field.

Am I blind?
Dumb?
Both?

Help


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 13, 2012)

you need to click on "feedback score" then "view complete feedback" then you will have an option "submit feedback score"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 13, 2012)

McCap said:


> Sorry to bump this thread.
> 
> I am trying to give feedback. But there no "feedback" Tab only a "Feedback score" Tab and there's just statistics no submit field.
> 
> ...



So, when you click on "View Complete Feedback" on the user profile it doesn't take you to a screen that has all past feedback and a link titled "Submit Feedback"?


----------



## McCap (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys.

I didn't see the link because it IS the "View complete Feedback for..." link that just changes to "Submit Feedback for...".

I was looking everywhere else


----------

